# Evie arrived at 37 weeks, 3 days! Crazy birth story + More photos on page 3



## BadMamaJAMA

I had my little girl on Friday... Here's Miss Elizabeth Vega, or "Evie" as we call her. 6 lbs, 10 oz, 22.25 in. long.



It all began at 1:45 Friday morning when what felt like discharge at first turned into a steady stream of amniotic fluid. It soaked through a pantyliner, my underwear, and pajama bottoms and just continued leaking. 

I was instructed to go to the hospital. Here's where things got dicey. DH's ex had agreed to watch SD7 in the event of my labor. However, when called upon, she decided she "couldn't give a sh*t about any kid but her own" and that her "world shouldn't have to revolve around" our baby. We tried calling other friends but no one answered.

So I ended up laboring alone for five hours while DH went home with his daughter and got her ready for school.:growlmad:

Labor was crazy. I went from three cm to nearly ten in the time DH was gone. I actually did really well all naturally for most of it using Lamaze techniques (with no partner).

But when DH showed up, transition began almost instantly, and it was HORRIBLE. The contractions were practically on top of each other (basically a couple breaths between peaks), so I ended up screaming for an epidural. FWIW, I think I could have handled them if I'd slept more before laboring. But the idea of pushing afterwards was so daunting that I needed relief.

I got the epidural and was confirmed 10 cm... But baby wasn't coming down. So I cat napped for an hour and then began pushing. Over the next hour, I successfully delivered more poop than you could possibly imagine :dohh: ...but no baby.

So we decided to let the epidural wear off and try pushing again. That's when we discovered that baby was face-up. Every time I pushed, she'd come down... And then back up again. The doctor reached his whole hand up there several times to try to turn her, to no avail. Between pushes I was in agony with the back of her head pressing on my rectum. So they had to boost the epidural back up again to keep me from hurting my cervix.

Then the doctor mentioned the possibility of a C-section, and I immediately burst into tears. We tried one more thing to get the baby down: vacuum. No dice. After a freakishly short labor and ridiculously long attempted delivery, I was diagnosed "failure to descend" and "failed vacuum." Then I went in for the c-section. (Check out the pics my DH took on page 3 of this thread.)

Baby girl was born at 16:23, completely beautiful and healthy and perfect. Seeing DH hold her made up for the hell I'd just been through ten-fold. 

Now here we are!!


----------



## donnarobinson

Congrtz hun, she's gorgeous x


----------



## Kay0102

Congrats on your beautiful new bundle xx


----------



## susywoosy

Congrats on your beautiful girl. Sounds like it was all happening so fast. I cried with dd when i was told i was failing to progress and needed an emcs. It wasnt as bad as i thought and my dd was delivered healthy and well. Rest up, relax and give yourself time to recover. Enjoy that wee bundle of joy xx


----------



## Popples1

So excited to hear your story, having known you since first tri! Congratulations, she's adorable and it sounds like you were a superhero :)


----------



## mama2connor

She is so beautiful. Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Essie

Congratulations, she's beautiful.


----------



## AC1987

oh wow!! Congrats!! I'm sorry the delivery didn't go how you planned, but atleast she is here now! :) Now try to rest up :)


----------



## rosepetals36

Awww congrats Hun, she is gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Batman909

Congrats! She's beautiful u did so well.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Omg congratulations! So glad you are both ok, dd1 was back to back and the poo feeling is horrendous! Shame on sd mum, what a nasty person and go you for Labouring like a trooper alone!

We were due the same day and I can't help but wish mine was here too now!

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Jonesy25

Oh gosh what a drama! Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl :) Hope mummy recovers nicely :)


----------



## autumn_leaves

congrats!


----------



## Butterfly2

Aww congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## proudparent88

Awe she is just so beautiful love her hair! Congratulations!


----------



## JessesGirl29

She's so beautiful!! :kiss:


----------



## candyem

Congratulations on your baby girl. Enjoy!


----------



## jessicatunnel

Awh, she's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## LaDY

She is beautiful, congratulations xx


----------



## lovelymiss

Congrats. She is simply beautiful. :flower: You did great! Sorry it didn't go as planned, but you were such a trooper. Great job, mama. 

Sorry about the drama. :( How awful of his ex. Ughhhh.


----------



## iBeach

Aaaaaaaaaaaawwww, so perfect! Congratulations.


----------



## SwissMiss

WOW what a story!! 
Sorry it didn't go as planned but huge congrats on your GORGEOUS girl! She's beautiful! :cloud9: 
Enjoy, Mama :)
xx


----------



## Eline

Congratulations! You did a great job even when things were difficult.
And for your DH's ex: I hope that what goes around comes around. What an unkind thing to do!


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations! :) Your labor sounds very similar to mine. My little girl was face up as well. The pain and pressure was just horrendous, luckily I was able to deliver her without a c-section. ( I was asking for one though..)


----------



## Proserpina

Congratulations! My son was posterior and vacuum-extracted. The vacuum popped off once and they called for the c-section team to get ready when that happened, but I got him out. My nurse commented to me that she often sees women wind up with c-sections due to posterior presentation. I'm sorry to hear that you were one of them, but glad she's here now safe and sound. 

>>>Over the next hour, I successfully delivered more poop than you could possibly imagine ...but no baby.<<<

This made me laugh so hard. Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Thank you all for your kind words! We are back home and in heaven. She's actually doing much better at home than in the hospital. Feeding every 2.5 hours, going right to sleep. Here's hoping I'll be able to get in on some of that soon...

I wanted to share the photos DH took just before the C-section and therafter. I think they tell the story pretty well, and maybe will make anyone fearing this kind of birth feel a bit better.

Enjoy!

https://i.imgur.com/UIjxMEL.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/XDsWqbZ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/nsj87dF.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/XHXnluQ.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/74Qz8P0.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/LHFT6Yw.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/IvHPpDP.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/KqF3goX.jpg


----------



## capegirl7

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Lucy3

Aww, what beautiful photos. You look so calm! Congratulations!!


----------



## Batman909

Beautiful photos congrats :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww lovely :) congrats xx


----------



## HappyHome

That beautiful little girl certainly is worth the experience.
Congratulations xx


----------



## Sarahcake

What amazing photos! 

Huge congrats lovely. She's beautiful and you look awesome, well done you xxx


----------



## AC1987

beautiful photos!! :)


----------



## Itsychik

Congratulations!!! Sorry the experience was a little crazy (and that your DH's ex was such a @$%^&*#) but your little girl is gorgeous! :flower: Well done!


----------



## babybaker2011

Congrats! She's adorable!!


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Thanks, all!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats she is beautiful, and you look fab in those pics, would never guess what you had been going through xxx


----------



## xSweetTartx

She is beautiful! A huge congratulations to you!


----------



## wemustntpanic

how ridiculously gorgeous do you look during a c-section ;-) amazing! Your baby is stunning too, congrats to you all x


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

wemustntpanic said:


> how ridiculously gorgeous do you look during a c-section ;-) amazing! Your baby is stunning too, congrats to you all x

Why thank you!


----------



## cupcakemomma

I have to agree, we all know where your little girls good looks come from - geez! You look amazing for having just gone through all that. I love the name Evie, btw, I pretty much begged DH to name our next girl (if we ever have one) Evelyn, just so we can call her Evie! 

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## sojourn

BadMamaJAMA said:


> I had my little girl on Friday... Here's Miss Elizabeth Vega, or "Evie" as we call her. 6 lbs, 10 oz, 22.25 in. long.
> 
> View attachment 725575
> 
> 
> It all began at 1:45 Friday morning when what felt like discharge at first turned into a steady stream of amniotic fluid. It soaked through a pantyliner, my underwear, and pajama bottoms and just continued leaking.
> 
> I was instructed to go to the hospital. Here's where things got dicey. DH's ex had agreed to watch SD7 in the event of my labor. However, when called upon, she decided she "couldn't give a sh*t about any kid but her own" and that her "world shouldn't have to revolve around" our baby. We tried calling other friends but no one answered.
> 
> So I ended up laboring alone for five hours while DH went home with his daughter and got her ready for school.:growlmad:
> 
> Labor was crazy. I went from three cm to nearly ten in the time DH was gone. I actually did really well all naturally for most of it using Lamaze techniques (with no partner).
> 
> But when DH showed up, transition began almost instantly, and it was HORRIBLE. The contractions were practically on top of each other (basically a couple breaths between peaks), so I ended up screaming for an epidural. FWIW, I think I could have handled them if I'd slept more before laboring. But the idea of pushing afterwards was so daunting that I needed relief.
> 
> I got the epidural and was confirmed 10 cm... But baby wasn't coming down. So I cat napped for an hour and then began pushing. Over the next hour, I successfully delivered more poop than you could possibly imagine :dohh: ...but no baby.
> 
> So we decided to let the epidural wear off and try pushing again. That's when we discovered that baby was face-up. Every time I pushed, she'd come down... And then back up again. The doctor reached his whole hand up there several times to try to turn her, to no avail. Between pushes I was in agony with the back of her head pressing on my rectum. So they had to boost the epidural back up again to keep me from hurting my cervix.
> 
> Then the doctor mentioned the possibility of a C-section, and I immediately burst into tears. We tried one more thing to get the baby down: vacuum. No dice. After a freakishly short labor and ridiculously long attempted delivery, I was diagnosed "failure to descend" and "failed vacuum." Then I went in for the c-section. (Check out the pics my DH took on page 3 of this thread.)
> 
> Baby girl was born at 16:23, completely beautiful and healthy and perfect. Seeing DH hold her made up for the hell I'd just been through ten-fold.
> 
> Now here we are!!

Yay!!! I was wondering about you. So glad everyone is ok.


----------



## DrMum

Awesome pictures thankyou! I just can't get over how serene you look!! Great job!


----------

